# Can a skunk chew/claw through metal vent?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It sure looks like a critter is ripping up that vent cover---

Go buy yourself some tougher ones---there are some made of cast aluminum with a screen behind the grill---those are good,


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

If a skunk is around, you will know it from the smell. And yes, they can do that. My friend in Arizona had a pet skunk. Had the scent glans removed. It was cool. When he got it, he told me about his pet skunk so don't freak out when you see him. We were watching TV and the skunk ran across the floor. I ran the other way and blew his front door of the hinges as I ran out side as it dawned on me that it was his pet. I helped put his door back on. It behaved like a lovable pet. But it did chew on stuff.


----------



## mikelee221 (Dec 16, 2014)

It's a skunk. I saw her digging there this morning. Then I saw some 2-3 babies behind the vent. Guess she built a den and gave birth.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd be inclined to just use some solid copper wire to attach a much heavier gauge piece of expanded metal over what you have. I expect that skunk had a tough time going through the wire mesh you have. It'd never get through a heavy gauge of expanded metal.


----------



## mikelee221 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thoughts on removing the skunk family forcibly, or letting them move out on their own first before sealing up the hole? 2/3 exterminators said I should wait... but I don't want them chewing or clawing up my house. Thoughts? 

Thanks.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I think waiting a few weeks for the kits to get bigger might be smart--then set your traps.

I've trapped several while attempting to catch raccoons---


----------

